# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Любите ли вы сладкое?

## Irina

*Сладкоежки есть? Признавайтесь кто что любит)))*

----------


## Asteriks

Зефир в шоколаде, все виды минского "Грильяжа", тортики без крема (любимый - "Элегия"). Конфеты с орехами внутри и ещё много чего.

----------


## Irina

А я шоколад и конфеты не люблю. Зато тортик Наполеон и пироги с яблоками, вишней и черникой просто обожаю.

----------


## Akasey

Могу съесть 1-2 конфеты грильяжных, торт.... не, не люблю. Вот небольшую слабость испытываю к халве, но при виде её не бросаюсь покупать.

----------


## Jemal

Люблю не сильно сладкое, такое что бы зубы не болели, да челюсть не сводило. Варенье только яблочное(если умело приготовлено, то его можно и ложками есть), черничное, ну и могу малиновое поесть, а от остального.. ббррр.
Тортики не сильно сладкие, а вот от шоколада не откажусь)

----------


## Irina

С наступлением тепла вернулась страсть к мороженому

----------


## Asteriks

Мороженое перестала любить. Полюбила конфеты с нугой.

----------


## Irina

А у меня к нему сейчас неистрибимая страсть - по 2-3 пачки в день съедаю)))

----------


## vova230

Мороженное ем груглогодично по две порции за один присест, но стараюсь покупать чисто белое, без орехов, изюма и прочего.
Халва слабость, обычно не пропускаю. А конфеты долгоиграющие, карамельки.

----------


## Irina

Я пломбир люблю в вафельных рожках и халву тоже. 
*vova230*, мы с тобой точно дальние родственники

----------


## Irina

Сегодня увидела халву в жестяной круглой коробке. Не удержалась, купила и натрескалась её от души.

----------


## Akasey

халва.....мммм...... халва

----------


## BiZ111

Не, не люблю. Я больше по мяску специям салатикам. Ну пару раз в год мона шоколадку специально купить, иногда хочется чего-нибудь сладкого

----------


## Asteriks

Пошла утром в магазин. Купила конфет с черносливом внутри. Смотреть на сладкое сегодня уже не могу.. бе-е..

----------


## vova230

Пойду халвички покушаю.
Только апетит нагоняете.

----------


## ПаранойА

Горький шоколад обожаю.

----------


## PatR!oT

ктож его не любит ))))

----------


## vladliena87

Я да, а оно меня нет. От него попа растет и пузико, поэтому не ем)

----------


## Sanych

Попа и от приседаний растет, только в правильную сторону

----------


## Ladybird

Люблю - не то слово! Особенно, эклеры и тирамису

----------

